# Wow!!!!!



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

No its not me wish it was

It is 7'10" at the widest point! It had to be cut in half so it can fit into two containers on its trip from Africa. This section in the top half. Total length of the two logs is 36 FEET!!


















This amazing quilted figure goes all the way though the log. I can't wait to see what it looks like with an oil finish.


















I wonder how many pen blanks I can get out of this one?

Can anyone guess what type of wood this is?

I believe its Bubinga


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mesquite on steroids???????????


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I'd guess Bubinga too. 

I'd love to have a slab or two from the wide point. That would make a beautiful tabletop! Couple 20x20x12" blanks, a big bowl turning lathe and a Oneway coring tool would be a nice use for some of it too. Cutting that beauty for pen blanks would be almost criminal!  There are probably a couple hundred pen blanks just by culling through the milling scrap.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Let's chuck it up and make some chips!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Would make a quite nice bowl. Maybe even a few.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A table would be great.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*I want some! I want some!...*

Man that is some really beautiful wood. I really like the last pic...I can just make out a face in it. The first time I looked, it looked like a human face...kinda...sorta. Now that I look at it again, I see a dog face in it. Nothing smoked or imbibed...LOL. Yes...a table or a desk top with raw edges would really be beautiful...Vic


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here's another pic of the big log as they start milling it. The machine they are using is a giant chainsaw powered by a VW motor. 
The dayglo line at the near end of the log is the approx cut line as they slab off the top so there'll be plenty of wood for pens & wine stoppers, heck there'll be plenty of good sized bowl blanks out of that "scrap" too!! 

Jeff


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Where and how did you find that follow up picture? Amazing
dick


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I sure would like to have a big plank of that to make a table.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Dick,
The guy in the pics you posted is named Ron, he's a member of of a woodworking forum I belong to. He should be posting more pics soon. This big chainsaw is just to slab off the natural edges as it has about a 1/2" kerf so they lose a lot of wood. They have a GIANT bandsaw that they use to cut it for lumber. That saw is so big the motor & lower wheel are below floor level. It's blade is 10" wide, 3/64s thick and the teeth are 1.5" apart.

Sawmillcreek.org is the forum, you can read posts, but you must become a member there to view pics.

Jeff


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

mason mill and lumber on tanner rd off hempstead hwy. carries big slabs if you get to needing 1, have seen them up to 50' long an 4' wide rough cut.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Folks, That's me in the photo. Glad you enjoyed the photos.

Interesting where this photos have landed

I was only joking about the pen blanks. The slabs are being cut into 54" x 2.5" x 18' table tops. Wood this big takes a year or two to season. There are some smaller slabs, just as nice that should be ready in a month ot two


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ron in Drums PA said:


> Hi Folks, That's me in the photo. Glad you enjoyed the photos.
> 
> Interesting where this photos have landed
> 
> I was only joking about the pen blanks. The slabs are being cut into 54" x 2.5" x 18' table tops. Wood this big takes a year or two to season. There are some smaller slabs, just as nice that should be ready in a month ot two


Welcome to 2cool!

That is one very impressive piece of wood.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ron in Drums PA said:


> Hi Folks, That's me in the photo. Glad you enjoyed the photos.
> 
> Interesting where this photos have landed
> 
> I was only joking about the pen blanks. The slabs are being cut into 54" x 2.5" x 18' table tops. Wood this big takes a year or two to season. There are some smaller slabs, just as nice that should be ready in a month ot two


I may be intrested...Any idea on pricing?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard Ron.

Did I get the story above right?

Where abouts is Drums? I'm PA bound THU, will be in Bethlehem & Saylorsburg area.

Jeff


----------

